# Ready to start a QuadBerry pee and have quick question on lemon juice...!!



## geek (Dec 22, 2012)

I want to make the dragon blood, but quad, the recipe Dave mentioned calls for 2 bottles of lemon juice and I see people have used just 1 bottle.

Wondering if I should pour only 1 bottle in primary, or maybe 1 1/2, just a little unsure.

..


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 22, 2012)

I add 1/3 bottle to my heated sugar to convert the sugars, then one bottle to my primary. Works great for me. More then that and it is too strong.


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2012)

so you don't put the sugar in the bucket first (with the water) and stir in there?
Do you heat some water to then blend the sugar before you place it into the pail?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 22, 2012)

Geek,
I use 1 bottle of lemon, I also use a blend of 4 berries, follow daves recipe the first time using one bottle, it will put a smile on your face!


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2012)

1 bottle, ok.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 22, 2012)

I always heat my sugar to the point that the water is clear again, then let it cool, then add to bucket, then add water to volume. I then adjust SG, but if proper foresight is used, no adjustment is needed. 

You can find threads on here about converting the sugars through heat and acid to make it easier for the yeast to consume, but it is above my pay grade. I just do what I'm told.


----------

